# giggin' tonight!



## ron burgundy (Mar 9, 2009)

Tonight is looking good for some giggin! The wind is right, the moon is right, and the tide is good. Me and yankeefisher gonna stab some fish tonight and drink serious amounts of Jangle! I'll post later tonight when I get home hopefully with some nice pics of some doormats!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck guys! Hope to see some great pics! I'm gonna hit it tonight too around 9:45 and maybe make it an all nighter depending on how the water is and my luck!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

NOAA is calling for southeast switching to east. Don't think I will try it tonight. Tuesday night is looking alot better. South at 5-10, bayways calm. Of course, the weatherman lies everytime the lips are moving, so you never know....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck if you go.


----------



## ron burgundy (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea Tuesday night looks good too, depending on how we do tonight we might hit it up again. We should be out on the water around 9 pm catchin while they come up. The reports I've seen are great for tonight and tomorrow, any winds under 5 is about as perfect as you can get! I know at the least we'll catch a buzz!


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yesir it's game on tonight! tons of drinking and stabbin....good luck to all who venture out tonight!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Headin' out!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Expect to see some :takephoto tomorrow.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well how many did you stab?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

To answer your question, we stabbed one lonely 14 inch flounder after poling several miles of escambia bay. Water was beautiful, wind was calm, tide was WAY out, and mullet were jumping. No flounder to be had on tuesday night though!

We did start scooping up blue crab and got a pretty good many though.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (7/22/2009)*To answer your question, we stabbed one lonely 14 inch flounder after poling several miles of escambia bay. Water was beautiful, wind was calm, tide was WAY out, and mullet were jumping. No flounder to be had on tuesday night though!
> 
> We did start scooping up blue crab and got a pretty good many though.


Isnt that funny how that works. One flounder for all that area. You wonder if it was good enough for one there should be more. Did he miss the dinner bell and decided to move in late??. It would make more since to not see any at all rather than one lonley fish. This has happend to me many times.:banghead


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My theory is that it was the retard flounder. (Probably not politically correct, but oh well!) I think all the other flounder correctly interpreted the environmental cues and this one flounder was unable to do it. If that is the case, then I just contributed to the advancement of all flounder! (Is there some sort of award or commendation for that?)

One thing I will say is that the tide was WAYYYY out. I think the fish may not have liked it being so far out. Something sure had them buggered. That same place we saw 5 or 6 flounder just a week or so ago. They should be increasing in number, not decreasing.


----------

